# Chihuahua won't eat



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys, i'm new here and I would like some help. I picked up my chihuahua puppy yesterday. He's 12 weeks old and he doesn't seem to want to eat anything. He hasn't eaten since yesterday morning before i picked him up. He's on Royal Canin and i've tried soaking it and changing his food bowl. Any ideas?


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Add in something yummy to entice him in. A little canned food or a a meat baby food.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh dear,he must eat , mine love chicken,if you could mix a tiny bit with his usual food,or scrambled egg(no butter or milk ) mixed in????


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have to make it a game for Amberleah to eat.


----------



## Aston123 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've tried mixing in some chicken and some gravy, poor little chap i think he's still trying to settle down i've only had him 2 days


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Serious things can happen when a little chihuahua doesn't eat...for hrs...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Was that what he was eating at his breeders? If so, maybe if you put him in a quiet place with him not thinking anyone is watching, he'll eat. He's probably just trying to adjust.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Be careful adding to many things in with his food. You don't want him to get tummy upset. Beechnut Chicken baby food (just the meat only kind. It says, Chicken and Chicken broth I think on label) or some boiled chicken no salt should be okay. But if you try adding in too many things just to get him to eat, you may end up with a sick puppy. :/


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I would definitely try some chicken. nothing on it, I just microwave a breast and kept it in the fridge. Calista was a real pain about her eating when we first got her.


----------

